# Letting your boyfriend ride your horse



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Just my opinion - as long as they treat my horses with consideration, anyone is able to ride them. My daughter and her friends will take the guys out, my husband will ride "my" gelding, and we are able to lead smaller kids around on both them. I feel a horse should be able to adjust to this type of change. Anyone who is not experienced in dealing with horses, gets put on the 23 year old gelding.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I've given "pony rides" on my mare, where the person basically just sits there and I lead her around, but I only let a few trusted people actually ride her themselves. She is not a beginner's horse by any stretch of the imagination, but we do have horses around that pretty much anyone can ride. I feel waaaayy better putting a novice on one of those guys.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

We have four rideable horses. 2 are mine, I don't let anyone ride Rumor. I'm the only one. Chilly can be difficult alone, but with other horses II'll put an intermediate rider on her. Nutmeg requires an intermediate rider due to his bold, and sometimes naughty personality. Jasper is our "anyone can ride" horse. I'll put anyone on him, from beginners to just doing pony rides with my nieces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

My horse would kill him and we don't have enough life insurance for it to be worth the hassle. However, one of my fellow boarders has a sweet, older horse who is very safe and he's going to try sitting on that one soon. I'm hoping that my horse will one day be safe for beginners so they can become friends but that may never happen.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It depends on the horse. I don't think I'd let 'my boyfriend' hop on Sky unless they had a good relationship on the ground. I'd start with just pony rides (for Sky's sake) and then move on up the more comfortable they both got.

My horse is lovely but he has confidence issues at times when there isn't consistency or things aren't without error. So I like to introduce riders who do make lots of errors with him (beginners really) in a very casual calm easy going way.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

My boyfriend rides =) he rides "my" mare, technically his mare but I am her main rider lol. He has only ridden for a few years but got the hang of it right away, he has tons more experience on the ground than in the saddle but he's getting there. He is confident on the ground/in the saddle, knows his basics (w/t/c/bending & moving off the leg/getting her to correctly use herself, etc etc.)


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

My horse is not beginner friendly and my husband doesn't know how to ride. If be wanted to ride, I'd keep a hold of the reins 

No I don't let other people ride my horse though. I did once and he was awful for them and I didn't like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

My horse and boyfriend live in different states (miss you, Gator )8 ) But I'd be willing to let him, maybe... I dunno, I'm pretty protective over my horses. xD


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've let a lot of folks ride once. All our mares are used to having their head, so anyone that gets in their mouth doesn't get a second ride. There are probably only 4-5 folks that I've come to trust.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll let my husband ride my horse, infact I'd let a lot of people once they are under my supervision and listen to what I say. My gelding is a gentleman, he's a babysitter and my 2yo son can ride him in from the field. TBH, The worst person I ever let ride him was a Russian girl who had been riding years, but not had a horse to ride in sometime. She was desperate for something to ride, and I was busy so thought it may suit. She was quite possibly the most insensitive, uncaring rider I have seen in a long time. She kicked him around the place, pulled his mouth and ignored what I had to say and didn't as much give him a pat for doing everything she asked of him. She has never sat on, or been invited to visit him again. I'd let a complete beginner up on him quicker than somebody like her again...


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

sheenanaginz said:


> How many of you have let your boyfriend ride your horse? My boyfriend wanted to ride Sheena, so I put him on her and led him through the trails in the woods. I made sure he was wearing a helmet and gave him quick instruction on how to ride. Do you let your boyfriend ride? Have you had any bad experiences letting others ride your horse?


In my lifetime I've never let my boyfriend ever ride any of my horses, but I have let a select few girlfriends ride :rofl:. No real misadventures. I let my last girl friend ride my 6 year old. She does fine at a walk.

I do miss having the extra person to ride the older mare so I can work both horses together. I suppose the next time she calls I could ask if she wants to go riding. That, or start dating someone else who rides :lol:.

Perhaps I should make that a requirement :lol:


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I actually prefer to let people who aren't experienced ride my horse rather than those who are. Nothing ****es me off more than someone getting on and thinking they know better than me how to ride my horse, getting up in their mouths, etc.. My horse is not the best beginner horse though, she knows that beginners don't know how to make her do what they want and is great at ignoring them, so I always make sure to be there to supervise. Also, she has a big trot and a swinging walk that make some beginners nervous. My boyfriend loves riding her though and she does pretty well with him despite the fact he is new to horses. He's welcome to ride her whenever he wants.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

before you go letting your boyfriend ride your horse too much:

are you ready to buy another horse, more tack, trailer ect...

my wife used to be happy borrowing her dad's stock trailer and riding her pony off the farm about 2x a year. once she got me riding a bit she made the off hand comment about "we will need a trailer" 4-6weeks later we bought one, same day I brought the trailer home stopped to look at a horse, bought that too, really wanted to buy a Tucker saddle but she put her foot down and said saddle must not cost more than the horse :-(

on the side note though, we have done a LOT of riding this summer that she wouldn't have done without me and I've really grown to enjoy my horse

so just be ware of what you get your boyfriend into, it could get more expensive


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

All the time! Well, sort of. I actually bought another mare "for him" (also for the rest of my family, I'm still a teenager), since Bunny is rather mischievous and not for a beginner. He rides with me everytime he's over now and I've started bringing him to an arena to teach him more about riding.

Often when he sleeps over I find that I wake up and he is out in the pasture with the horses. He's not quite an addict yet, but he's getting there!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

It's about the horse: it all depends upon the individual horse plus the individual human, whether it's going to be ok for the horse.

I prefer to require humans-who-want-to-ride to earn their spurs & gain the groundwork skills before mounting up: it's far better for the horse, & far safer for the human.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My husband (he used to be my boyfriend eons ago!) has his own horse and we take lessons together. Last lesson, our instructor had us switch horses, so he could learn to do a flying lead change as I can get his horse to do it and he can't, and my horse, Indy isn't too bad at them. Well, Hah, no way, no how was Indy flying or changing anything for him!


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Not just any horse...but I've let pretty much anyone I trust ride my trusty old gelding over the years, long as I am present. I taught my husband on him when we were dating and now hubby has pretty much become his primary rider


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

While technically all the horses are mine, I do have a 'husband' horse for his use. My husband is what I call a good passenger -- he sits quietly and balanced in the saddle and leaves all the work to the horse.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

tim62988 said:


> before you go letting your boyfriend ride your horse too much:
> 
> are you ready to buy another horse, more tack, trailer ect...
> 
> ...


My plan exactly :lol:


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I haven't actually brought my boyfriend out to the barn to ride, but I absolutely would let him ride my horse at the walk. I'll let any quiet and obedient beginner on my horse to walk around the arena in my presence, and I've let a handful of more advanced riders on him. The folks that I WON'T let on him are the more advanced beginners who are not content to merely walk, but will pull on his mouth/slam on his back/etc at the trot and canter. I'd rather put a tiny child on him than put him in that situation. 

I'm still trying to talk my boyfriend into coming out to the barn with me once in awhile and hoping that he'll fall in love. He's completely in favor of my current and future involvement in horses, but the last time he rode a horse was at about age 12. He was on his mom's horse who spooked and tried to jump the paddock fence, and he hasn't ridden since that fall.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Northern said:


> It's about the horse: it all depends upon the individual horse plus the individual human, whether it's going to be ok for the horse.


Yes, yes, and yes!


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

Wellllll, my "boyfriends" are fellow ropers, and on occasion, they have ridden some of my horses,as I have borrowed theirs on occasion.....hahaha

Around here, most folks(male and female) that ride will share a "trusted" mount. 

Don't know why more males don't ride where y'all are from, but around here male riders vastly outnumber female riders...

My wife and daughters all ride, and yes, we all ride each others horses.

The name of this topic, in my W. TX opinion, is hilarious in that it seems to make the assumption that there are very few males that ride(and much fewer competent males that ride).....which, is VERY untrue.


----------



## lilkittie7991 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sure! John loves horses, and he knows the basics. Tijuana was actually trained by my friends older brother, so she ended up responding better to John's cues than she does to mine, and John has only ridden a few times in his life! It was cool to see them loping around the pasture tho


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

ropinbiker said:


> Wellllll, my "boyfriends" are fellow ropers, and on occasion, they have ridden some of my horses,as I have borrowed theirs on occasion.....hahaha
> 
> Around here, most folks(male and female) that ride will share a "trusted" mount.
> 
> ...


I don't think that she's necessarily saying that more females ride than males... but for some reason females greatly outnumber the males on this (and most that I've seen) forums.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have a boyfriend, but I'd let only an experienced horseman to ride Snickers. He's absolutely not a horse suitable for beginners. And even if I got a rider for a boyfriend, I'd still want to keep an eye on him riding. I've put a LOT of work in my gelding and I'd hate to see it degraded.
Besides, I'm possessive towards all things horse. : D


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

well, it would depend on the boy friend. I am currently without. if he could ride and had soft hands, sure. If he was a beginner, nope. I have a barely started 3 year old and a spit fire arab.

I am really careful who I put on my horses, for both their sakes and the riders.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Currently, I ride my friends horses and they are wonderful and respectful horses. I've brought a few guy friends along with me and they have ridden. They enjoy it and its always fun to teach people that are new to horses about them. I've never actually had a boyfriend ride and now that I am single, its just friends. But the same basic idea, I am sure


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

My boy, although great with kids, tends to take advantage of older riders that have no idea what they're doing. I've put a few people up on him and he won't move a muscle unless I'm there and if I'm in the ring, lord help whoever is on his back because he's going to follow me around like it's his job, which it is...for the children's pony rides. He's also really finicky about people bouncing around on his back, and at 36 who wouldn't be, so if anyone gets on him it's only for a walk. I tend to date people who appreciate horses from the ground but don't get on too much because I hate sharing. I've lucked out and most of them will do hang out while I ride but don't want any saddle time. There are plenty of horses I've got access to that I'll throw a newbie on and give them a lesson, just not mine.


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

Considering he has three of his own to ride, I don't know why he would want to ride mine! He has ridden my Scooby, and he threatens to ride my show gelding all the time. Until I inform him that if he lets him hollow out and stick his nose in the air and I have to fix it - I will not be a happy camper. He has no desire to ride my mare (I don't know why, she is a fantastic little horse.) Nor does he want anything to do involving riding the young ones - including his own colt. Which is fine, that way I get to ride them and start them properly. Then if something goes wrong I always have that foundation to fall back on, not any bad habits from the beginning. That way it is way easier to fix then something he let slide in the initial training.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ropinbiker said:


> The name of this topic, in my W. TX opinion, is hilarious in that it seems to make the assumption that there are very few males that ride(and much fewer competent males that ride).....which, is VERY untrue.


Nah I see it more as a fellow girl is asking other females a question. Kind of like the other topics geared towards males, not every thread has gender-neutral questions.

That kind of assumption just leads to people feeling hurt, which I'm sure the OP did not intend.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i let my bf ride my horse. i give him riding lessons too, so that i know the way he is riding is the way i ride, and my horse doesn't get confused. we are still at that 'beginner rider and the horse knows it and uses it to his advantage sometimes' phase, lol. nothing dangerous, but horse will stop and refuse to move if bf is giving him the wrong cues.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Nah I see it more as a fellow girl is asking other females a question. Kind of like the other topics geared towards males, not every thread has gender-neutral questions.
> 
> That kind of assumption just leads to people feeling hurt, which I'm sure the OP did not intend.


 
Sorry Sky, but the fact that it is asked, about boyfriends only, seems to suggest that there aren't many men riding around her area. Add in all the no responses, or he may fall off responses, then it does in fact seem to mean there are few male riders in some of y'alls parts of the country, and that few males have the necessary skills to ride competently. Otherwise, why not ask, do you let others ride your horse?? I didn't mean to be negative towards the op, just saying that there are numerous male riders in alot of the country.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

My boyfriend would have no interest in riding horses. Ha!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I'm slowly turning my boyfriend into a rider. He has never been opposed to it, but he was afraid of them when I met him. He's still a beginner but listens to what I ask of him and he is so good with Max, and Max takes care of him. 

One of the boarders has two horses and her bf sometimes comes out to ride one with her. He wears legit riding breeches and boots, but it's a train wreck in the arena when they ride- he is literally all over the place. Whenever they come in, we go for a trail ride. Wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

Ninamebo said:


> One of the boarders has two horses and her bf sometimes comes out to ride one with her. He wears legit riding breeches and boots, but it's a train wreck in the arena when they ride- he is literally all over the place. Whenever they come in, we go for a trail ride. Wreck waiting to happen.


Oi, that's not a good thing when you have to avoid them to prevent getting yourself involved with that wreck. Then again, nothing wrong with a good trail ride.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

ropinbiker said:


> Sorry Sky, but the fact that it is asked, about boyfriends only, _*seems to suggest that there aren't many men riding around her area*_. Add in all the no responses, or he may fall off responses, then it does in fact seem to mean there are few male riders in some of y'alls parts of the country, and that few males have the necessary skills to ride competently. Otherwise, why not ask, do you let others ride your horse?? I didn't mean to be negative towards the op, just saying that there are numerous male riders in alot of the country.


Or that a girl that loves horses may have a boyfriend that isn't into horses? I mean it isn't impossible.

Again, it's not a gender neutral thread/topic. The question you think the OP should have asked would be gender neutral.

I know a lot of male riders, with girlfriends both horse savy and not into horses. 

I also know a lot of female riders, with horse savy boyfriends and those not into horses.

That does not mean that the OP is assuming that there aren't many male riders, or that the majority of males are not horse savy.

I mean the amount of assumption being read into this thread is ridiculous. 

If it was about "would you let your mother ride your horse?" Does that assume that I believe all mothers are not horse savvy or there are not a lot of mothers out there interested in riding horses?

Talk about off topic.

It's a question asked by someone, who is allowed to ask any question without having it psychoanalyzed to death like symbolism in an AP English novel.


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I let others ride my horses. The only bad thing that ever happened is that they went on to buy horses. I like to spread the horse illness lol.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

ropinbiker said:


> Sorry Sky, but the fact that it is asked, about boyfriends only, seems to suggest that there aren't many men riding around her area. Add in all the no responses, or he may fall off responses, then it does in fact seem to mean there are few male riders in some of y'alls parts of the country, and that few males have the necessary skills to ride competently. Otherwise, why not ask, do you let others ride your horse?? I didn't mean to be negative towards the op, just saying that there are numerous male riders in alot of the country.


I'd say you treated question well and a bit more seriously than I did :lol:. Certainly wouldn't say you'd gotten your feelings hurt (most guys don't :lol. I just saw the question as a bit funny since (as you pointed out) there are guys who ride and some of us are single  (and very glad of it :rofl. So I joked about never letting my boyfriend ride, but letting some of my girlfriends.

Although in the past 30 years I have watched the number of female riders increase substantially while the number of male riders has not. End result is more females with horses. Of course when I say female riders I'm speaking strictly in terms of riding meaning "sitting on a horse and it's moving" :lol:. Riding around an arena is "riding" by definition :lol:

I can safely say that I can take 4 dozen+ of the female riders around here and they collectively put in fewer road miles in a year than I do in most months. On the flip side though they'll collectively put in more time in the arena (what I like to call a training area) during week than I do in multiple years. That's why I'm picky about someone riding my horses. I ride them along the roads, but so many females are funny about riding anyplace that's not a "horse trail", arena or training area. Some have gotten nervous about the idea of me doing road miles :lol:. Last thing I need is them on one of my mares, getting nervous and causing the mare to think something's wrong.
So the few that can ride are thrilled to ride around a pasture and sometimes through the woods (which is ok), but I've yet to find one who I'd trust to ride to town with me (not that any were willing to anyway :rofl: even on their own horse).

It is interesting how the majority of male riders see riding compared to how most female riders see it. If you're driving along a road (US, state or county road) around here and see a rider there's at least an 80% chance that it's a male. This in an area where over 2/3 or the horse owners are female.

But I digress :lol: since the question was do we let our "boyfriends" (or as you and I treat it....out significant other(s) ) ride our horses. Since my girls don't have bits I don't need to worry about someone hurting their mouths so as long as the person is a competent rider (the one thing I do use an arena for.....checking out the rider) I'm happy to have someone ride the other one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My husband and I ride together everyday

I do let him ride my horses, even Stilts.
Yesterday afternoon we had a pile of fun riding our colts together. We have two pens next to each other, I rode an outside horse that I have in and he rode his colt that he bought at a ranch horse sale a few weeks ago, first time either been rode since we got them in. 
He is an extra set of eyes for me and I for him. We pick each other brains for ideas since we have different styles of training but respect each other's opinions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I'd let my girlfriend ride my horse, except if I had a girlfriend, my wife would kill me...


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I WISH my bf would consider riding my gelding....just a pony ride, or even sitting on him while I hold the horse! But he is terrified of horses. I finally got him comfortable enough to lead my gelding on the ground but I don't see him getting past that point any time soon lol

I've only let one other person ride my gelding and it was a very trusted friend, but I didn't really let her do more that walk around and trot a lap or two...just because he is green and I didn't want him to pick up any bad habits from a short ride. It was basically to see how he would do with another person on his back other than me, and he did great! He took care of her and listened very, very well.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

To throw in with the non-gender-neutrality of this thread, in new england and up north male riders are few and far between. I've been riding my whole life and aside from my dad, who doesn't ride anymore, I've met 3 other serious male riders. So the OP asking about boyfriends riding isn't as unusual up here as it is in the south. I've been around a lot of girls who have begged and threatened their boyfriends to ride or spend time at the barn. So while it's pretty much as normal as breakfast in the south, it's pretty rare up here. Horses alone are pretty rare up here, at least around where I am.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

i let my boyfriends try it at the very least. my boyfriends in the past either pretended they knew how to ride and were quickly put in their place by my mare (who will take advantage if you DONT know what your doing.) or who knew nothing, rode a few times, and decided it wasnt for them. 

my boyfriend currently has taken a massive interest. he originally told me he didnt like horses. didnt see the use in them, didnt see the point. well, guess whos taken over desensitizing toby? and whos looking for a saddle that will fit toby? and who got caught kissing toby on the nose? 

hes learned to lunge him, is taking lessons from our fellow boarder who is a farrier to do "our" horses feet. so far, he hasnt ridden him, as the only thing we have for him to ride on is a bareback pad without stirrups, but ive walked him around a couple times, and he gets.... for lack of a better word....giddy. lol


but, if he were to yank, and kick, and have a bad attitude. nope. get off da horsie. same with anybody else who gets on either one of them.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

My last as well as my current gentleman have both been on Sock. While Sock is still green, I know he has the temperament to deal with someone who doesn't know exactly what they're doing for short periods under saddle. :lol:

My last boyfriend wasn't very interested, but was on him a few times and was finally able to get him to pay attention to someone other than me. The new guy is MUCH more interested and really wants to learn. I was actually pretty impressed at how well he did!

In any case, I always make sure that we're in a secure area with no other riders and that the rider knows how to one rein stop in the event of an emergency. The rider also knows that if they are hard on my horse's mouth, their @$$ will be on the ground before they realize what they did, and it won't be Sock's doing! :rofl:


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey baby, let me see your brand new saddle
Let's that pretty thing up on my horse
Let's get it on real tight now
Cause we don't want you ta falling off.

Well, I got the horse and you got the saddle
We like to ride side by side
Aw, I got the horse and she got the saddle
Together we're gonna ride, ride, ride.

In the moonlight by the river
By the honeysuckle vine
We'll be riding, peeping and hiding
Till we see the morning light.

Well I got the horse and you got the saddle
We like to ride side by side
Aw I got the horse and she got the saddle
Together we're gonna ride, ride, ride.

Hey baby, let's stop for a little while
I need to give my old horse a rest
And you know there ain't no use
In us trying to wear out your new saddle.

Hear the crickets singing softly
Never heard a sweeter sound
And you know crickets do their singing
By just rubbing their legs around.

Well, I got the horse and you got the saddle
We like to ride side by side
Aw, I got the horse and she got the saddle
Together we're gonna ride, ride, ride.

Well, I got the horse and you got the saddle
We like to ride side by side
Aw, I got the horse and she got the saddle
Together we're gonna ride, ride, ride...

Mel Tillis


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

BlooBabe- you just arn't riding the right parts of the Northeast :-D

I grew up with 3 sisters showing so hated going to horse shows, and quickly realized a LOT of show horses are down right bat crap crazy (as are their owners...amazing how owners/horses are alike no offense to you show people) but once I met my gf(now wife) I was introduced to dedicated trail riding, camping with horses and since i've started riding seen a LOT of other guys at the trail system we frequent


for any of you looking to get your bf/husband into riding, have them take lessons from someone to build their confidence 

lastly we just learned another danger of my wife getting me into horses.... on Friday 2 of her friends/coworkers had the day off so the 3 of us took one last ride before hunting season while the wife was at work


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I do nt want to come cross as a doom sayer, but isn't there a measure of liability here....especially when taking a toddler or young child for what amounts to be a nice circus ride. We spend a lot of time on these threads about the priority of protecting ourselves and knowing how to react in a given situation. I have had unexpected difficult times in the past and I can only imagine having to deal with a child at the same time. A cute picture, but not a wise choice,


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've dated some really good horsemen who anytime I could get them to ride my horse and anytime they'd let me ride one of their horses, it was a good day. 

I've also dated some decidedly non-horsey fellows and manage to find an ole Dobbin sort to get them to ride. They all thought it was a romantic idea, wandering around with their sweetheart both horseback, but found about a 1/2 hour was enough and that there is a bit of work that goes into riding. And dust. And horses aren't litter box trained. Those dates were never fun but we always stayed friends and to be a good sport I'd try whatever sport or hobby they were into.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I have let husband ride my horses before we were married. When he first started, I just led him around the arena for few minutes at a time, and didn't let him go off on his own. A few years ago, when we were engaged, he had a bad fall. He was having a lesson on a lunge line in the indoor arena. A large sheet of snow and ice slid off the roof and scared the horse. She basically teleported sideways. My husband slipped off the side and landed on his head. He broke his jaw, his nose, his arm and my helmet (that I let him borrow), but he was otherwise alright and made a full recovery. This was probably the scariest moment of my life and I have never let him back on that same horse, though it could have happened to anyone. I probably would have fallen in that situation too.

I would say this fall was for the best though. Before he fell, he had very little respect for horses or riding and thought all my safety lectures were a joke. He was not very careful around horses at all, and though it was a stupid, easy sport. After his fall, he acquired a measure of respect for horses and started to actually listen to me when I told him to do or not do something, because he realized that horses actually are a lot more dangerous than they look. He also started to respect me more outside of the barn setting, probably because he realized that I don't make stuff up and tell him to do or not things just to be bossy. I do it because I care about him and I don't want him to die. And because he realized the danger in horseback riding, he doesn't look at it as a sissy sport anymore and actually acquired a serious interest in riding. He now has his own horse, tack, riding apparel and takes lessons.

I use the same caution with anyone who rides with me on my horses, even if they are experienced riders. They MUST sign a liability waiver, and wear a helmet. I make sure that they understand that my horses, though not badly-behaved, are also not bomb-proof commercial trail or lesson horses, and that anyone can fall or be involved in an accident no matter what and that a fall from a horse can be deadly. Inexperienced riders are kept on a lead until I am confident that they can control the horse on their own. I have only let one experienced friend go on a trail ride with me. Everyone else stays in the arena.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

I actually met my boyfriend 8 years ago at a riding stable I used to work at. He bought his first horse from us and decided to board it there. Since then his first horse passed and he bought a very stubborn deadhead buckskin gelding that I absolutely can’t stand! But he likes him and he's nice to look at... I personally prefer a horse that will move his feet when I ask. 

As for letting my boyfriend ride my horse- I’m sure he could handle him just fine, but he has very little patience and it would probably end with a break up! He handles my gelding as little as possible, and we have been together for 6 years.  

It just goes to show.. Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

No one has been on TJ's back except me since he spent 30 days at the trainers getting started and he's 10 years old now. Not that he wouldn't behave for someone else, I just like having my own personal horse. I'm finicky that way.

Hubby has his own horse to ride. Then we have a horse that anyone can ride as long as they can sit in the saddle and a couple of others that experienced riders can ride.

I let a few people ride my old gelding before his retirement but not often and only when he was old enough I didn't have to retune him after.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I give beginner lessons on my mare..She's definitely not a beginner horse for more advanced lessons and taking a rider past walk/trot/turn/back/stop. For her, you either need to be experienced..or never touched a horse before beginner. She will not tolerate arrogance. When I had a boyfriend, he got on her once..He will never have any business being on a horse or around them. Not only did he refuse to listen to me, he tried to holler at me for correcting her for nipping, threatening to kick, etc.

But..she's actually much better for a real beginner than she is for me. She'll give me attitude and throw fits, whereas she'll pack a beginner around and let them learn. If they don't ask correctly, she won't do it. She'll stand at that mounting block until they flex her and ask her to walk off correctly. With me, she'll give me attitude all the way. She'll do as asked, but she may add in a head toss, a little buck, and lots of tail swishing.

So the only people I let on her a COMPETENT experienced riders or total beginners. After I have a beginner on her, I don't have anything to fix..If I put an arrogant rider on her..I have to redo just about every aspect of her training, right down to the ground work. So, I avoid that at all costs. I already have to teach everything on both sides at each gait, I'm not trying to give myself extra work while I try and get her finished as my show horse..lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I was first dating my future hubby he wound up unemployed as happened with his trade. He never asked to borrow. He was driving me out to the horse when we passed stock car racing. He was mad that he was broke and drove too fast. He wanted to ride (def. not a rider) so I put him on my mare. I rode the gelding. We were riding a big wide ditch and I started to canter. My mare continued to trot. Ah, pay back time. I stayed at a speed that kept her trotting for several miles. He wound up with a big blister on his behind from the seam on his jeans. I could barely stop laughing and told him that was to remind him to never cross a woman.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

My wife let me ride her horse when we were dating. It took awhile of rides together before she got ok with it. :lol: I had mine she had hers and she had never had anyone but her ride her. She wasn't worried about my ability it was just hard for her to let go. I rode her one day when she was working a freinds horse while she was out of town. Knocking two birds with one stone sort of thing. She said that's when she knew I was " the one". That being said that **** mare is deffinately a mamas girl. A great ride but a pain on the ground. :lol: of course my QH drives my wife crazy so there is equal aggravation at the house.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

I put my bf on a hard headed young TWH who was *usually* mellow as could be. He was also super lazy, so if I was betting, I'd bet he'd do absolutely nothing to make any work for himself. 

Well, the one time he ever mustered up enough 'get up n go' was the one time my bf was on him D; He reared and took off for a little bit, but he stopped only a short while after- too lazy to keep it up is my guess. The bf was perfectly fine, actually was laughing the whole time. He thought it was hilarious. '


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't let Jason ride Sonny. That's not to say I WOULDN'T, just that the opportunity hasn't presented itself. Sonny is a fantastic horse and I trust him with my life and he only gets a bit nutty with me (it's part of our relationship lol). 

I've taken Jason riding before and put him on a different horse. We boarded my mom's friend's 24 year old gelding last summer. That horse was bomb proof and very patient. Someone could - and often did - read a book on his back while riding. 

It's just hard for me to let just anyone ride my horse. Heck, I went out on the trails with my mom, Sonny, and our new horse, to test ride Nick seeing as he was so new. I rode Nick but I was so jealous that my mom was on Sonny the entire time haha I felt like I was cheating on Sonny. I'm possessive.


----------



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

One of my first dates with my bf-now hubby was a trail ride on my two trusty trail horses. I put him on my old sassy mare Pistol that prefers to go slow and plods right along nicely with her buddy, Drake, my primary trail horse. The horses went perfect together and we were able to hold hands without the horses fussing. 

There are only a few horses I'd let my hubby ride or anybody else for that matter, like Remie, Beauty, and Pistol. But most of mine are for people with confidence and experience beyond pony rides. When I bought my TWH gelding- Beauty, he was going to become another trail horse for guest to ride. My hubby took one ride on him then when he got home he reached down and hugged Beauty and my hubby then claimed him as "his horse". From then on thats his primary riding horse or he will ride my old sassy mare Pistol. 

My hubby actually proposed to me on horse back when we were out on a trail ride on the two horses we had our first trail ride on which was awfully sweet.


----------



## KatieMae (Mar 7, 2013)

I've taken my boyfriend riding before, but he gets thrown up on the big mama who has neither the interest nor the energy in doing anything other than plodding in the direction we point her nose. She's also big enough to handle him-- he's 6'3" and about 300lbs, so he fits a Belgian better than my completely average APHA mare. They seem to get along just fine for trail rides, and I think he genuinely enjoys it, but I think the schooling aspect is lost on him entirely. He thinks reining and cutting and dressage and whatnot LOOK cool, and he understands the skill involved, but he's a trail ride kinda guy.

I've ponied kids and ridden bareback double with kids, but to date since I've owned Stella, I've been her only rider. I'm not necessarily opposed to the idea of allowing someone else to ride her, I just have yet to have someone out who is tolerant enough to put up with her green broken stupidity and also experienced enough to have an allowable limit for said stupidity, who isn't working out their own animal.


----------



## sparkoflife (Jul 8, 2012)

My horse is really green but once me and my trainer feel comfortable, I'm going to teach my boyfriend and my mom to ride.


----------



## mollymay (Feb 20, 2013)

Trigger can be a bit hot headed and defiant, but as long as I'm on the ground by him he is perfect and he loves kids. I put my niece and nephews on him and lead them around the barn, and the same with my husband! He isn't experienced enough to just let him ride trigger alone. So I walk next to him and coach him until he can get to that point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

